# need input and ideas for N scale project



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been looking around for a decent, N scale FRED/EOT housing or enclosure, whatever it's called. I have ordered a mess of components, surface mount led's and small electronic parts. I am trying to build a really good, rtr plug n play FRED assembly. The part I am having trouble with is the enclosure, I want something prototypical that I can mount the smd led into. Does anyone know of a vendor that sales just the FRED enclosures with nothing else, it doesn't even have to be hollow, I can mill the inside out for the led. Or, anyone have any tips or ideas on building such a small EOT enclosure, what would be the best material, etc.? 

thanx folks


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

You really need to use some layman terms for us newbies, or better yet us oldies that have been in this for awhile but do not know all the terms.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the ones that i see here look like square tube, vertical, with a red light....


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*you jogged my mem*



wvgca said:


> the ones that i see here look like square tube, vertical, with a red light....


I don't see a link or pics, anyway, you just reminded me of plastistruct scratch building stuff, I had a brain fart I guess, couldn't think of anything, thanx


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i meant the ones i see on the real tracks around here, lol
heres an image that might explain it better


----------

